

Ask HN: Password manager for OS X? - pstinnett

Working on multiple sites I have dozens of passwords saved for each client. I tried out 1Password but wasn't too impressed. I've looked at Wallet and a few other password managers, but before I purchase and buy into one option I wanted to get the low-down from this community. Anyone have any recommendations / feedback on various password managers? Here are my requirements: 
- must be an application (not a firefox plugin)
- must store usernames/passwords for web sites, accounts, etc
- must store other notes (credit numbers, contact info, etc)
- easily searchable (some sort of integration with quicksilver would be awesome)
- bonus: ability to store the passwords on my iphone and sync them on other computers.
======
tortilla
SplashID.

<http://www.splashdata.com/splashid/download/iphone.htm>

You can download the desktop version as a stand-alone app or use it with the
iPhone, Treo, etc.

It's not the prettiest mac application but I think it gets the job done. I
originally used it first when I was on Treo many moons ago. Then when I
switched to the iPhone I really missed it. As soon as they came out with the
iPhone version, I bought it immediately. You have to sync the iPhone and your
desktop through a manual process but it's pretty straightforward once you do
it.

It's not integrated with quicksilver though, but I don't know if you want that
sort of info easily accessible outside of the app.

~~~
pstinnett
It's not a huge requirement. It's just nice to be able to hit a few keys and
have the password I need copied to the clipboard.

~~~
tortilla
If you click on the password in the app, it'll automatically copy that field.

------
mcormier
Sounds like you're looking for 1Password.

<http://agilewebsolutions.com/products/1Password>

~~~
pstinnett
I tried this out, but just wasn't thrilled. I don't really like that it
integrates with my browsers. The password dropdown gets annoying in Safari and
I ended up with TONS of duplicates added to my password database.

------
yan
There's this: <http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/Gorilla/>, which is a port of
Schneier's Password Safe.

If you're already on OS X, why not use Keychain? In Keychain Access.app, you
can create a new password entry (⌘N) or a new note entry (⌘⇧N).

~~~
pstinnett
I like Keychain, but it's missing some key features for me, unless I'm totally
missing them. No quick copy feature, no sharing across computers. When I have
to find a password I open keychain, search for the password, click it, enter
my password to unlock the keychain, copy it, etc. Looking for something a bit
more lightweight/agile I suppose.

------
ulfstein
Passpack (<https://www.passpack.com/>) have an Air version.

~~~
pstinnett
I'll take a look at this. Thanks!

------
thomasswift
I like password wallet - <http://passwordwallet.com>

